#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What's the OOP concept? Brief your ideas!!!!

## Medusa

Hey guys, :Smile: 

Most of us hear the name of this in programming section. In the interviews also we face this question but how many of you really understand this one. :love:  Let me brief your ideas about OOP concept.  :question: 






Thank you in Advance, Have a fantastic Friday. :Thumbs:

----------

